# I want to run DNP but still uncertain.



## CottageChesse (Mar 18, 2014)

So hey guys! 

I´ve found this awesome forum few days ago, been reading all the threads about DNP and thought that I pretty much knew what was that "yellow magic" about, yet still I feel like I am missing something and I am pretty sure that I would fell better if I connected with you guys a little bit, so I ´ve prepared few questions on you guys and I would be really happy if you could answer them. Yes, I know that few of this questions are going to be really stupid, but I still feel uncertain. So here we go: 

*1. *First of all, what is the usual price for DNP dose? (Just in case my dealer would like to f*uck me over)

*2.* As far as I know, you should start with 3 days on 200mgs and then move to something between 400-600mgs for ?12-13 days?

*3.* When I get to those mighty 400-600 mgs, should I take it all at once before bed, or at the morning, or split them into two doses at the morning and before bed or how? 

*4.* Is it a bad idea to run DNP in April? (I live in Slovakia so the daily temperatre is about 20°C = 68F) 

That should be all. If I come with any other questions I will post them later.


Again I am really sorry that I am asking such stupid questions, but still I am really uncertain. Also I am sorry for all the grammar mistakes in this post as I am not from english speaking country . 

*Notice that in past I used Clenbuterol, but I wasn´t really satisfied with its results. I don´t want to say that clen isn´t the real deal but, I was working my ass of everyday in the gym, I have had proper diet, wasn´t doing anything that could stop clen from doing its job, but I didn´t achieve anything at all. Many people told me that I should have taken 140mgs of clen a day at the maximum and split it into 3 dosages, but it didn´t do anything at all. One day I tried to take 4 pills at once, still nothing happened.
*

Again, I think this is really awesome forum with awesome people and that is the reason why I decided post my questions here (that means, PLEASE DONT HATE ME FOR ASKING SOME MUCH S*IT! ). 


Chesse in my name should be Cheese, I know but the proper version was not available


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome back Kevlin!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds like your clenbuterol was fake.  At only 40mcg per day my teeth start chattering and I can't stop shaking. Terrible cramps in my hamstrings too.

As for the DNP questions - nobody is going to talk price because that would be against the rules.  But if you can't trust someone selling you a poison that you are going to eat, then you probably shouldn't be buying it from them. Find someone you can trust. 

4 days at 200mg is recommended to see how you tolerate it.  Some people develop a rash within those first four days. If you do, take benadryl (an anti-histamine). 

Doesn't matter if you split the doses up but I do anyway.

68F is a little warm for DNP. I wouldn't. I prefer it in the dead of winter.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 19, 2014)

It was 58 today and I felt like I was dying..lol


----------



## CottageChesse (Mar 19, 2014)

To the clenbuterol: when I took itcmy hands were shaking, same with my hams but as longvas we speak about sweating and all the other stuff,  there was none of it. Only that hands shaking. So I guess it wasn't fake but maybe my diet wasn't so good. Ok I will probably turn this thread to a report of my DNP run when I get the dose. Thank you for your opinions guys !


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2014)

CottageChesse said:


> To the clenbuterol: when I took itcmy hands were shaking, same with my hams but as longvas we speak about sweating and all the other stuff,  there was none of it. Only that hands shaking. So I guess it wasn't fake but maybe my diet wasn't so good. Ok I will probably turn this thread to a report of my DNP run when I get the dose. Thank you for your opinions guys !



Good luck. Just remember that dnp isn't a stimulant like caffeine or clen. Quite the opposite actually. 

Keep hydrated. Lots of water. And no liquor or drugs.


----------

